# Pervasive SQL und PHP



## rajan (25. September 2003)

Hallo! 
Ein Klient verwendet ein Warenwirtschaftsprogramm mit der Datenbank Pervasive SQL. Meine Aufgabe ist es eine Schnittstelle in PHP zu schreiben, um die Daten mit mysql abzugleichen. 

Wie greift man am besten auf Pervasive SQL zu? Mit ODBC? Wie sind die Abfragen ist Pervasive SQL aufgebaut? Ähnlich wie mysql oder Oracle? 

Wo liegt genau der Unterschied zu mysql oder Oracle? 

Danke 

Rajan


----------



## Vaethischist (25. September 2003)

Falls es keine native Unterstützung für PervasiveSQL gibt (in Form einer Bibliothek), ist ODBC erste und einzige Wahl. Die Anfragen über die ODBC-Schnittstelle sind standardisiert, will sagen: egal welche DB du her nimmst, die Anfragen sehen immer gleich aus (ansonsten wäre der ODBC-*Standard* ja auch irgendwie sinnlos).

Der Unterschied zwischen mySQL und Oracle ist ebenso groß wie einfach: Oracle ist ein "echtes" DBMS, mySQL ist eher für kleine bis mittlere Anwendungen gedacht und was für den "Privatmensch". Oracle ist außerdem ein kommerzielles Produkt, mySQL dagegen OpenSource. In der Funktionalität der beiden DBMS gibt es recht große Unterschiede (z.B. gab (gibt es) bei mySQL keine Subselects, wer auch immer das zu verantworten hat...). Ich will aber keine riesen Abhandlung über die Unterschiede schreiben...es sei denn, Du brauchst noch mehr davon...


----------



## rajan (25. September 2003)

Danke  Vaethischist !

Ich dachte mir schon das ODBC notwendig ist.

Bei den Unterschied meinte ich jedoch den Unterschied von mysql und Oracle zu PervasiveSQL.

Falsch geschrieben.  

Rajan


----------



## kerstel (16. Dezember 2004)

was genau für eine Software ist es. Falls es die BüroWARE ist gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, da ODBC ziemlich lahm ist.


Gruß

Kerstel


----------



## Slizzzer (16. Dezember 2004)

Moin!
Hier gibt es Doku:
http://www.annotext.de/support/pervasivedoku.htm

Vielleicht hilft es.


----------



## thedude2002 (19. Dezember 2004)

kerstel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was genau für eine Software ist es. Falls es die BüroWARE ist gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, da ODBC ziemlich lahm ist.


 
 Wie?
 Wo kriegt man eigentlich diesen ODBC Treiber für Büroware?
 Kostet der was?

 Verwende Büroware 4.3 
 hab aber immer wieder vergessen, das meinen Servicepartner zu fragen

 Gruß
 Alex


----------



## pgs-joschi (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

  der ODBC Treiber für BüroWARE ist kostenpflichtig (Preis weiß der BüroWARE Händler der für deinen Kunden zustänig ist).
  Es geht hier um eine WebShop Anbindung wenn ich das richtig sehe? 
 Dann würde ich das Problem anders lösen: benutze den MySQL ODBC Treiber, die BüroWARE "Standardschnittstelle" und ein kleines VisualBasic Skript (muss man selber schreiben) das die MySQL Daten abfragt und eine BüroWARE Import Datei für die Standartschnittstelle erzeut.
  Danach kann auf Programmstart oder automatisch die Datenbanken abgeglichen werden.

 Für die Einstellung der Standartschnittstelle und das VB Skript sollte/muß man BüroWARE Erfahrung haben, des halb sollte eine solche Anbindung zweier Datenbanken mit BüroWARE wieder von einem Händler gemacht werden.

  mfg pgs-joschi


----------



## TbrGer (28. März 2006)

kerstel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Falls es die BüroWARE ist gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, da ODBC ziemlich lahm ist...



Hallo seit neuestem muss ich auch mit der BüroWARE arbeiten, der ODBC Treiber ist in der Tat so.  
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn noch?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## pgs-joschi (5. April 2006)

TbrGer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn noch?
> 
> Gruß
> Jens


 
Was genau willst du denn machen?

Daten in die BüroWARE zu im- bzw. exportieren ist mit (fast) allen Datenbankfeldern möglich, einziger Haken an der sache ist es sind alles BüroWARE eigene Module die nix mit einer sonstigen Programmiersprache gemein haben. 

Definier dein Problem etwas genauer dann kann ich dir auch weiterhelfen.

Kannst mir gern auch ne PM schicken!

mfg
pgs-joschi


----------



## kerstel (21. März 2008)

bin grad dabei eine PHP Extension für BW zu schreiben, falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach per PM melden


----------

